# de aquellos polvos, estos lodos



## Joan bolets

Hola, 

alguien sabe explicar el sentido de este refran?

Hay alguna web en especial adonde buscar refranes en castellano? 

Gracias!


----------



## Malaia

Hola...sólo tienes que escribir en google "el refranero español" y te salen todas las páginas que quieras.


----------



## Joan bolets

Malaia said:


> Hola...sólo tienes que escribir en google "el refranero español" y te salen todas las páginas que quieras.



Todos estos sitios en internet (o por lo menos los que aconseguí visitar) sólo hacen listados de refranes sin explicación  

pero lo bueno de los refranes es que su sentido a veces va más allá de la literalidad de las palabras...

venga malaia, una ayuda! 

me sigue quedando la duda acerca de polvos y lodos !!!!


----------



## Silvia10975

Buongiorno Joan, anche se non sono riuscita a trovare la spiegazione esatta, vedendo come viene impiegata la frase, suppongo significhi che ogni azione produce una reazione. Viene spesso usata con il verbo "vinieron" o "trajeron", quindi, come dire, i "lodos" sono conseguenze logiche e prevedibili di "polvos".
Poi vediamo se qualcosa l'ho indovinata 
Silvia.

_P.S. Ricordati le maiuscole, prima che arrivi imperiosa la Regla 22! _


----------



## flljob

Supongo que tiene que ver con el significado sexual, en España, de _polvos._


----------



## Joan bolets

s10975 said:


> Buongiorno Joan, anche se non sono riuscita a trovare la spiegazione esatta, vedendo come viene impiegata la frase, suppongo significhi che ogni azione produce una reazione. Viene spesso usata con il verbo "vinieron" o "trajeron", quindi, come dire, i "lodos" sono conseguenze logiche e prevedibili di "polvos".
> Poi vediamo se qualcosa l'ho indovinata
> Silvia.
> 
> _P.S. Ricordati le maiuscole, prima che arrivi imperiosa la Regla 22! _



Ehilà! Grazie per la dritta, sarò più attento alle formalità!

la, anzi La tua interpretazione mi sembra plausibile ma secondo me c'è una sfumatura che non riusciamo a cogliere...tu dici che si tratta di un semplice rapporto di causalità 'polvo' 'lodo', ma secondo me questa relazione avrebbe bisogno di essere qualificata...tra il polvo e il lodo pasa algo y no lo entendemos

Però mi sorprende che ancora nessuno spagnolo si sia fatto avanti a dare l'esatta definizione!


----------



## flljob

Voy a tratar de adivinar:

Estos lodos (es decir, esta persona sucia, deshonesta) es producto de aquellos polvos (sus padres son tan deshonestos como esta persona, los lodos).


----------



## yaya.mx

Leyendo algunas páginas como que me da la idea que quiere decir que algunos problemas de hoy son la consecuencia lógica de cuestiones que se van arrastrando desde el pasado. No?
Como que insinúa que se debió haber hecho algo en el pasado para evitar el problema presente/actual. No?


----------



## 0scar

Joan bolets said:


> Ehilà! Grazie per la dritta, sarò più attento alle formalità!
> 
> la, anzi La tua interpretazione mi sembra plausibile ma secondo me c'è una sfumatura che non riusciamo a cogliere...tu dici che si tratta di un semplice rapporto di causalità 'polvo' 'lodo', ma secondo me questa relazione avrebbe bisogno di essere qualificata...tra il polvo e il *lodo pasa algo* y no lo entendemos



"No lo entendemos" sin contexto, obvio. Como bien dice, es una relación causa-efecto, pero  no de cualquier situación, sino de situaciones desagradables. Es lo mismo que decir las desgracias de ahora tienen su fuente en problemas del pasado.

Buscando en Google  _aquellos polvo lodos_ se encuentran muchos artículos periodisticos que dan el contexto para entender el refrán.


----------



## Joan bolets

0scar said:


> "No lo entendemos" sin contexto, obvio. Como bien dice, es una relación causa-efecto, pero  no de cualquier situación, sino de situaciones desagradables. Es lo mismo que decir las desgracias de ahora tienen su fuente en problemas del pasado.
> 
> Buscando en Google  _aquellos polvo lodos_ se encuentran muchos artículos periodisticos que dan el contexto para entender el refrán.



De hecho lo encontré en un artículo del País de ayer: 

 España resulta prácticamente imbatible en la cabecera de una lista -no de honor precisamente- de países que más se alejan, por sus emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero, de los compromisos adquiridos en el Protocolo de Kioto, aprobado hace una década. ¿Por qué? ¿Qué no se ha hecho para alcanzar ese puesto en cabeza? *Cabe responder con el dicho: de aquellos polvos, estos lodos.*


----------



## Farro

Yo creo, como alguno de los foreros ha señalado, que se trata de una relación de causa-efecto. En el caso concreto del texto de El País, se refiere a que la consecuencia de los actos pasados (mala gestión en materia de ecología, es decir, lo que no se ha hecho, que señala el periodista), es estar en la cabecera de una lista negra de contaminadores.

Es decir, tenemos que asumir las consecuencias de nuestras acciones, aquello que era polvo en el pasado se ha convertido en algo mucho más grande y difícil de controlar (lodo) ahora por no prevenir.

Por cierto, es un refrán que nada tiene que ver con el sexo como han señalado por ahí.
Un saludo


----------



## Malaia

Joan bolets said:


> De hecho lo encontré en un artículo del País de ayer:
> 
> España resulta prácticamente imbatible en la cabecera de una lista -no de honor precisamente- de países que más se alejan, por sus emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero, de los compromisos adquiridos en el Protocolo de Kioto, aprobado hace una década. ¿Por qué? ¿Qué no se ha hecho para alcanzar ese puesto en cabeza? *Cabe responder con el dicho: de aquellos polvos, estos lodos.*


Con explicaciòn ahora es màs fàcil saber lo que quiere decir ...no es un refràn que se use  normalmente. Quiere decir que por quellas actuaciones reprochables tenemos estos resultados. Es como escupir al cielo, te puede caer en el ojo.
Espero no haberme equivocado.


----------



## josemgimenez

¡Hola!
He encontrado este refrán de casualidad, y me gustaría aportar algo, para que si otro usuario encuentra este refrán, tenga más referencias.

Yo siempre he utilizado este refrán para expresar una relación de causa-efecto que tiene un efecto negativo. Por ejemplo:

· Me cobran una comisión incorrecta en el banco
· Se lo comento a la gente del banco, e ignoran mi petición
· Pongo una reclamación en el Banco de España, hacen una investigación y tras comprobar que se reciben muchas quejas de la oficina, el banco despide al director.

En este caso, los "polvos" son las malas acciones realizadas por el banco. Suelen ser pequeñas cosas (como el polvo) que se van acumulando, y como nadie limpia ese "polvo" (es decir, nadie resuelve a tiempo los problemas), cuando llueve un poco, ese polvo se transforma en lodo, y eso no es tan fácil de limpiar.


----------



## Neuromante

Aclaro que no se trata de un refrán, si no de un dicho popular. Si no recuerdo mal tiene origen en el título de una obra del 1500, o está contenido en una.


----------



## Larroja

Alberto Buitrago lo explica muy bien en su Diccionario de modismos: la frase se usa "para certificar que las desgracias o inconvenientes del presente tienen su explicación en hechos pasados". 
Sobre el origen, resumo: al modo de Perogrullo puede decirse que aunque parezcan muy distintas, estas sustancias no lo son, porque para que el polvo se convierta en lodo solo hace falta el agua. Con este sentido Covarrubias recoge el dicho en su diccionario en 1611. Otros, equivocándose, situan el origen en 1784, en relación con un auto da fe en el que se acusó de brujería a varias personas por haber elaborado unos polvos afrodisíacos. Goya retrata ese proceso en uno de sus _Caprichos_, titulado precisamente "Aquellos polvos". De aquí nace la frase que se ha cargado a posteriori de contenido sexual: echar un polvo.
Claaaaro?


----------



## senorita Marwa

Farro said:


> Yo creo, como alguno de los foreros ha señalado, que se trata de una relación de causa-efecto. En el caso concreto del texto de El País, se refiere a que la consecuencia de los actos pasados (mala gestión en materia de ecología, es decir, lo que no se ha hecho, que señala el periodista), es estar en la cabecera de una lista negra de contaminadores.
> 
> Es decir, tenemos que asumir las consecuencias de nuestras acciones, aquello que era polvo en el pasado se ha convertido en algo mucho más grande y difícil de controlar (lodo) ahora por no prevenir.
> 
> Por cierto, es un refrán que nada tiene que ver con el sexo como han señalado por ahí.
> Un saludo




     .si tienes razon , se refiere a un  resultado logico
" yo lo he  leído en un guion de telenovela"Acacias 38
   el dialogo se refiere a que la accion es algo normal que sucede de esta    persona 
:doña susana

Libertinos. Todos estos lo único que nos ha traído son matrimonios que no están bendecidos por Dios, obreros protestando y mira, mira…

:LEANDRO

Qué pasa, Madre?¿Qué Sagasta le ha quemado la camisa?

oña susana

Sagasta  y *sus compinches lo que han traído es muy poca formalidad. Y de esos polvos, estos lodos.*

:LEANDRO

Encontraremos otra planchadora, madre. No se apure. Trabajo es lo que necesita la gente.​


----------

